# Exterior wood columns, Gloss or satin?



## miillersickness (Mar 15, 2012)

What do most people prefer? Im fixing to paint a couple older columns that have paint peeling but the wood is still in good shape, no rot. What do most customers prefer, satin or gloss?


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Satin. I don't like gloss personally, it can cheapen the way things look in some situations (not stained wood, just paint).


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

x2......Satin:thumbsup:


----------



## miillersickness (Mar 15, 2012)

My gut said satin but i just wasnt sure. Thanks guys


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

On older wood go with the satin. You _know_ what will show with the gloss.


----------



## miillersickness (Mar 15, 2012)

Makes sense, thanks paul


----------

